# Zoo Trip #4 - Frogs 'n' stuff



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

I am addicted to crickets. Get the monkey off my back!










No, I'm not plastic!










This is definitely a blue frog










A face only a Mother could love - Gilligan










Martin.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Those are some great shots. The golden toads are new this year, I haven't seen them yet


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

They have a really nice setup for them. Water dripping, misting, etc.

Martin.


----------

